
Sonic is a small ISP that competes brilliantly with the big guys - oautholaf
http://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-sonic-isp-20180706-story.html#
======
natch
Except that they partner with AT&T and have to play by AT&T's bad rules, such
as the rule that you have to pay an exorbitant rental fee for the
modem/router, with no possibility to opt out of the fee, even if you only use
your own equipment.

~~~
oautholaf
FWIW I was able to avoid this charge as a DSL subscriber, and do not now as a
fiber subscriber.

But part of your experience could be because, as the article describes, since
2005 the incumbent telco (the ILEC) no longer has to provide the CLEC (sonic)
wholesale rates on its lines. Sonic may have no choice.

~~~
natch
A little unsure what you meant in the second half of your first line. You
mean, do not now avoid the charge? Or do not now pay the charge? (I realize it
may be moot though since my situation is different... still copper here.

